#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Configurar mikrotik

## Tone27

Boa noite, tô querendo colocar um mikrotik aqui em casa só pra controlar a banda entre outras coisas, minha dúvida é Eu colocando um cabo do roteador pra o mikrotik configurando ele poderia acompanhar o consumo e fazer bloqueio programando na minha rede?

----------


## nps

Roteador intelbras action rg 1200 já faz isso, gastando menos e sem muita complicação.

----------


## benjohn7

O limite de velocidade pode ser definido como se segue em MikroTik:



Abrir o menu Queues.Clique no separador Queues.Clique no sinal azul mais.No campo Type Name especificar o nome da fila para descarregar o pcq-download-2M.Na Kind list seleccione pcq.No campo Rate especificar um limite de velocidade para descarregar 2M (2 Mbps).Verifique se a Dst. O endereço está assinalado.Clique no botão OK.

----------

